# New GN trailer



## davidsbees (Feb 22, 2010)

It was time to buy a new truck but I opted for a GN trailer instead just finished a few mods : headboard with hooks, 12,000 winch, movable rear D rings and rope boxes. Ordered it with air ride, lift axle, rear receiver w/rv plug, ramps and on board air. With all the truck regs and high registration fees, a few dollars a year was a no brainier for me.


----------



## Mutt bee (Jan 11, 2015)

Nice trailer David !!


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes it's a beauty, may we have a pic of what you will be towing it with?

Also why the winch?


----------



## davidsbees (Feb 22, 2010)

With all the tow bills from my 2011 ford f450 and blown main hydraulic hose on the swinger not mention getting stuck if it rains (haha) thought it would not hurt to have recovery winch. Moving a load in a few days. I have beefed up ram 2500 6.7 as the tow rig. Will take pictures. I have 2-3 axles and a bob tail this is just companion vehicle.


----------



## davidsbees (Feb 22, 2010)

Loaded up in SoCal headed over the hill. Pulls nice.


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

Nice setup! How long is the trailer and how many hives can you get on their?


----------



## davidsbees (Feb 22, 2010)

It a 20' foot bed got 168 colonies the singles are December splits they built up very nice.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Pulls nice, wow must be a pretty tough ute what size engine in it? How much honey in those singles they light or heavy?


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Nice common sense setup David. It's also nice to see you don't have any overt signs of OCD.


----------



## davidsbees (Feb 22, 2010)

Old timer 
It has a 6.7 cummins high output (400hp) the exhaust brake works so much better then the 6.7 ford. Last month the ford blew the charge tube on the turbo getting on the freeway with a full load with fork lift then it could not even get out of its own way. Instead of calling a tow truck I just towed with my grocery getter to the next closest holding yard could not tell I was pulling any thing.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Nice.

Pretty interested actually, I'm working with a 2 ton pickup atm and have a light trailer but a bigger trailer would be more useful I don't need what you got but something similar but smaller will probably be the way I will go. I don't have 400 horses.


----------



## davidsbees (Feb 22, 2010)

All the the trucks were in use so tried out the GN to put some supers out


----------

